# Chromrohre



## Yzuta (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute 
Kann mann mit Ps verchromte Rohre erstellen?


----------



## zirag (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi
Klar ist doch ganz einfach mit Verläufen zu machen , musst dir nur nen Verlauf machen der von Schwarz --> Grau --> Weiss --> Grau --> Schwarz ist und denn neue Ebene , RachteckAuswahlTool und denn mit dem Verlauf füllen


----------



## Leola13 (26. Oktober 2003)

Hai,

JA !  

Google fragen :

http://www.scriptsystem.de/tutorials/grafik/seite1/tut18/lesen/index.html

Das war das erste, daß ich gefunden habe. Es gibt noch viel mehr.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Vincent (27. Oktober 2003)

Es gibt in Photoshop sogar ein Verlaufspreset, welches "Chrom" heißt 
Erstell dazu einfach eine neue Ebene, erstelle ein mit einer beliebigen Farbe gefülltes Rechteck und geh dann in die Ebenenstile. Dort findest du unter anderem den Chrom-Verlauf als Preset.
Allerdings ist dieser mehr so im Stile "Verchromter Harley Davidson Auspuff auf der Route66"

Mit 5-10 Minuten Arbeit bekommst du so eine einfache Gaspipeline durch die Wüste locker hin. (Mit 20 Minuten aufwand mehr dürfte es anders als bei mir auch noch gut aussehen  )


----------



## Yzuta (28. Oktober 2003)

Danke Leute werd die möglichkeiten mal testen.


----------

